# Custom viv builder needed, large 6ft two tier..



## Bonneville86 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm a newbie to the forum and am looking for a viv builder who will deliver to Torquay, Devon. I have contacted pretty much all of them including volley and had no reply for months now. So does anybody know an active vivarium builder? The dimensions are (LXHXD) 6x4x2 for the bottom, and two side by side 3x2x2 on top, total size 6x6x2. Hope someone can help me out soon.


----------



## Smithomatic (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi friend,

I have sent you a pm!


----------



## Andylsg (May 11, 2010)

pm'd you dude


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Volly is the man you want Reptile Forums - View Profile: volly trust me I have a lot of his vivs and so do a lot of others on here 

Here's a thread of my newest batch 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/1010308-my-new-snake-vivs.html


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Bonneville86 said:


> Hi guys, I'm a newbie to the forum and am looking for a viv builder who will deliver to Torquay, Devon. I have contacted pretty much all of them including volley and had no reply for months now. So does anybody know an active vivarium builder? The dimensions are (LXHXD) 6x4x2 for the bottom, and two side by side 3x2x2 on top, total size 6x6x2. Hope someone can help me out soon.


You've never contacted me mate - and how have you been waiting months for a reply when you only joined in november ? :whistling2:


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 15, 2011)

volly said:


> You've never contacted me mate - and how have you been waiting months for a reply when you only joined in november ? :whistling2:


hahaha. 

I am looking for a reasonably priced 6x2x2 viv that could be shipped/delivered to torquay? 

Wont need it for about 2 months. Its to house a 10ft retic. 

Is that something you could sort for me?

(edit: dont know why i posted this here rather than pm lol)


----------

